# looking for duck hunting spots



## bigunga1 (Dec 22, 2004)

ok here goes,

deer season is just about over ... 

i am looking for beaver ponds / swamps in the heard, coweta, troup co areas for duck hunting... the season goes out the end of january so there is not that much time left...

i can not afford to pay for a full membership to 3 or 4 different places just to duck hunt... i don't deer hunt very much at all any more... i have killed my fair share...

what i can do is tractor work... in trade for use of your ponds after dear season goes out.... "3 weeks worth"...

i try not to shoot a hole more than once a week ... they will leave if overpressured... so that translates into about 3 maybe 4 trips till the season is over....

i have 1 lease and west point that i go to now but looking for a different place to go... 

if anybody within 30 to 45 minutes of franklin has a spot and needs some tractor work done please let me know... i do bush hogging, harrowing and box blading... spring / fall food plots any time, anywhere... 

pm me here or email at garyandjane@deltawaterfowl.net 

thank you..


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 25, 2004)

come on now... speak up..


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 26, 2004)

65 views and nobody has a mudhole... come on now...


----------



## 270win (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Gary,
Come on over to my land in Jasper.  You already know where it is and the wood ducks are still in there.  I'm about through with deer hunting this season anyway.  I'd like to go with you once and then you can help yourself anytime.  They're gonna start select cutting the land in Febuary, hopefully they'll be out of there in time to get the summer plots in.  Let me know if you're interested.

270win


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hello brandon,

yes i'm interested... just have to make time to get over there...

thanks for the invite...

i didn't think those trees would last to much longer...


----------



## bigunga1 (Jan 3, 2005)

ok, deer season is over...


----------



## Smarrhunter (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for the number there Gary. I'll give him a call this weekend,again thanks.


----------

